# White sand brown backround or grey backround???



## fightingfish (Apr 10, 2008)

*Which 3D backround is better?*​
grey832.00%light brown14.00%dark brown1664.00%


----------



## fightingfish (Apr 10, 2008)

i am planning on buying a new tank soon and i want to aquascape it. i want to have white sand and a 3d backround however i was woundering what looks better?

grey which makes a good contrast in colour









or a light brown?









or dark brown? which brings out the colour of the sand and fish?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

dark brown looks great with the sand.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

White sand doesn't look good with anything, in my opinion.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd go with grey, just not the rock style shown in that picture.


----------



## fightingfish (Apr 10, 2008)

BillD said:


> White sand doesn't look good with anything, in my opinion.


what is wrong with white sand i think it looks good?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

I think it depends on what fish you're going with and whether you're going to use plants or not. For African's and no plants, I'd go grey. For New World, with or without plants, I'd go with one of the browns. I don't know why, that's just me.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Of those three I like the last one better.


----------



## haline (Jul 3, 2008)

Dark brown would be my pick, but all three look nice.


----------

